# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  is it possible to dream while seeing it through someone else?

## MSgirl2981

hey,

 i am new to the site.  i have been having some very vivid dreams lately to the point that they seem extremely life like. 
some of the dreams that i have a tendency to be real life to an extent. it is like i am seeing through someone else's eyes while that person is still awake. i have had these kind of dreams on and off in my life. i usually shake them off as dreams. about the middle of the summer, they have been coming a lot more frequent. i have one at least once a week, if not more. one of the dreams i had a couple of weeks ago had truth behind it with proof to back it up. i have only had a few like that and they all started over the summer.  i am just wondering if it is possible to be seeing through someone  
else's eyes while they are awake? for example: say they could be reading something and i am dreaming what they are reading or be seeing something that they are witnessing at the same time.  


thank you,
hillary

----------


## TimeDragon97

Firstly, welcome!

Secondly, can you explain what you said here:





> one of the dreams i had a couple of weeks ago had truth behind it with proof to back it up.



What do you mean by truth and evidence?

It is not scientifically proven that this can happen. Some people say you can view your past lives in dreams, but I personally think it's a giant load of bull, and there's little (if any) evidence for it.

----------


## MSgirl2981

On September 9th, i was having a dream that i was singing "Don't Rain on My Parade" from the musical "Funny Girl". At the end of the dream (which also cause me to wake up) is that i was arguing with myself that I was singing the wrong lyrics to the song. I know that when I actually woke up, I was still really confused and was trying to figure out what the right lyrics were as long as the wrong lyrics. It kinda felt like I was still in the dream but I was actually awake.  So I got up and got on to twitter, I was looking at the timeline. I came upon a post with a picture attached to it. It had been posted a couple of hours before I woke up. It was a post that Lea Michele had posted. It was a picture of her standing near a "Funny Girl" sign in NYC. In the picture, you can tell that they were still working on the sign. So I don't know if it took a couple of hours for them to get where they could start taping the scene that they were shooting or what. If you don't believe me, you can either look it up on twitter. You can even look me up on there. screen name on twitter is MSgirl29 and read the tweets that I posted that day. I even responded to her when I saw the picture. Or I am sure that there are sites to can look on for that day and see what she was doing. I had not been watching "Glee" or "Funny Girl" around that time that I can remember.

----------


## JoannaB

I am not sure whether one can have dreams through other people's eyes, but I do believe one can have precognitive dreams, and the reason why I believe is because I have had dreams where later on stuff happened in waking life that was so close to the dream that I could not justify it as coincidence. Of course it is not scientifically proven, but when it happens to one, it's kind of hard not to believe. One of my dreams like that could have been explained through some sort of telepathy, but the other there was just no way anyone could have known that was going to happen in advance without a very unlikely coincidence or precognitive dream. Yours could have been precognitive too: you could have had a premonition that you were going to see that picture in the paper.

----------


## MSgirl2981

that is possible....i figure that they had already shot everything for the 1st 3 episodes of the season since it was stated that they were filming the 1st 3 and then taking a break to figure out how they were going to continue the season. so the picture just really threw me for a loop based on the fact that i had just woken up from a dream that was based on the same show that was being filmed. i am known for mental telepathy, but i can only do it with people that i am super close with on a personal level like a best friend or something like that. distance doesn't matter.

----------


## Sageous

Interesting.

*MSgirl2981:*
It may not be the same thing, but you might check out a thread I started quite a while back called Finding Yourself in Other People's Dreams.  I regularly have dreams (just had one this morning, as a matter of fact) that include nothing from my life at all, and whose plots stray very far from anything I would imagine or want.  Though there are more mundane explanations for these dreams (i.e., forgotten day residue, imagination gone wild), I can't help but think I've blundered into someone else's dreams.  Though your experience (if it's not a precog dream as JoannaB suggests) involves seeing through the eyes of a person who is awake, I think from a consciousness standpoint our two experiences are similar. 

Now for the skeptical part.  Regarding your example, are you _sure_ there is no chance you were aware in even the slightest way that Lea Michele was doing a production of Funny Girl? As rare as an ability like this is in the first place, it seems incredible that you happened to see through the eyes of a celebrity... it's sort of like when people who remember past lives always seem to remember being Kings and queens or major historical figures.  I don't mean to be negative here, and if you read my thread you'll see I want to believe you, but you have to wonder about the odds of such a thing.

----------


## BarefootDreamer

I have not ever had a pre-cognitive dream (although I have had pre-cognitive experiences and telepathic ones in waking life), but I often dream from the point of view of several different dream characters. For example, if there are three people in my dream, I will start off being one of them, then I will be looking out of the eyes of the second person, and then later on the third. It doesn't matter what gender they are. Also I occasionally dream from a vantage point above the people, like I am watching the scene from above, but am not actively in the dream (I have no body).
I used to dream of movies before they were released (I don't know why, I never really watched much tv or movies), and I know some people have precognitive dreams, so it is a possibility that you are looking out of someone else's eyes.

----------


## Theqprophet

It's a gift . Some people are so dissociated from their bodies it's possible they have other spirits living with or visiting them .

I sometimes am able to visit other people's dreams when I'm asleep . Or visit other people's lives while they are awake, but often I am guiding them . It's really difficult to tell time then too, that's because we could be dreaming of past lives or past time periods or the future. Time is so much different in the spirit world . I may sleep a little longer on these particular dream missions , but 30 minutes of sleep for me, in my dream could be 30 days ..

Just write down your dreams and reflect on what lessons you can take from them.

Whether you are spiritual or not, even scientifically speaking , scientist have identified the dream as a way the animal body prepares and learns how to survive, harvest hunt food, and learn how to do things they'd need to do in real life . 





> hey,
> 
>  i am new to the site.  i have been having some very vivid dreams lately to the point that they seem extremely life like. 
> some of the dreams that i have a tendency to be real life to an extent. it is like i am seeing through someone else's eyes while that person is still awake. i have had these kind of dreams on and off in my life. i usually shake them off as dreams. about the middle of the summer, they have been coming a lot more frequent. i have one at least once a week, if not more. one of the dreams i had a couple of weeks ago had truth behind it with proof to back it up. i have only had a few like that and they all started over the summer.  i am just wondering if it is possible to be seeing through someone  
> else's eyes while they are awake? for example: say they could be reading something and i am dreaming what they are reading or be seeing something that they are witnessing at the same time.  
> 
> 
> thank you,
> hillary

----------

